
Russian bots rigged Voice Kids TV talent show result - smacktoward
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-48293196
======
david_frier
FTA: Channel One said the voting scam on 26 April "must be the first and last
time that anyone tries to control the audience's choice".

Yeah. Right.

